# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  أنقرة تقصف أهدافا سورية ردا على قذيفة قتلت 5 أتراك

## Sad Story

*العربية -  أنقرة - وكالات

أعلن رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب اردوغان ان بلاده قصفت الاربعاء أهدافا تقع داخل الاراضي السورية ردا على سقوط قذائف داخل أراضيها مصدرها سوريا أدت إلى مقتل 5 مدنيين في قرية حدودية.

وقال أردوغان في بيان ان "هذا الهجوم استدعى رداً فوريا لقواتنا المسلحة التي قصفت على طول الحدود اهدافا تم تحديدها بواسطة الرادار".

وقتل 5 أتراك، بينهم طفل وامرأة، وأصيب 9 آخرون في منطقة أكاكالي التي تقع على الحدود مع سوريا، بعد سقوط قذيفة مورتر أطلقت باتجاه المنطقة من الأراضي السورية، حسب وكالة أنباء الأناضول التركية.

وقال وزير الخارجية التركي، أحمد داوود أوغلو في بيان، إنه أبلغ المبعوث الأممي إلى سوريا الأخضر الإبراهيمي بالواقعة فور وقوعها.

وأكد رئيس بلدية أكاكالي الواقعة جنوب شرقي تركيا، عبد الحكيم إيهان، أن المصابين بينهم 3 شرطيين و"جروحهم بالغة".

وأوضح أن قذائف مدفعية سقطت على منزل، وهي التي تسببت في هذه الحصيلة المرتفعة.

وأضاف "هناك غضب في بلدتنا ضد سوريا"، مشدداً على أن البلدة تعرضت بانتظام خلال الأيام العشرة الماضية لرصاص طائش وقذائف أطلقت أثناء معارك متقطعة بين الجيش السوري النظامي ومقاتلين معارضين في محيط معبر تل الأبيض الحدودي.

وقبل ذلك أفاد شاهد لـ"فرانس برس" عن سقوط العديد من القتلى والجرحى في الحادث، وهو الأول من نوعه منذ اندلاع الحركة الاحتجاجية في سوريا في مارس 2011.

وقال أحد سكان بلدة أكاكالي "تمزق جسد امرأة بانفجار أمام عيني. هناك أيضاً قتلى آخرون وجرحى بينهم أطفال".*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يهدي الوضع وتنتهي الامور على خير 
للاسف يوم عن يوم الامور بتزداد سوء والضحايا همه المدنيين

مشكور على الخبر 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

شكلوا الوضع بيتازم اول باول 


الله يستر من الجاي

----------

